# Microsoft Headset LX3000 wird nicht erkannt - USB/Chipsatz Treiberproblem



## veilchen (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Community,

   ich habe gestern Win 7 Professional 64Bit aufgesetzt und habe jetzt das Problem dass ich mein Microsoft LX 3000 Headset nicht kompatibel kriege. Ich habe die nötigen Win 7 Treiber Installiert und nach Aufforderung im Treibermenü das Headset an den USB Port anzuschließen, kommt daraufhin die Nachricht, dass das Gerät nicht erkannt wird.

   Hat wer von euch vllt. auch das selbe Problem gehabt und konnte es lösen, wäre für Antworten dankbar.

   Gruß
   veilchen


----------



## veilchen (27. Februar 2010)

Also es gibt bezüglich meines Problems einpaar Änderungen.
   Ich habe nun gestern viel Zeit damit verbracht das Problem zu lösen, jedoch wiedermal ohne Erfolg.
   Im Gerätemanager, wenn das Headset angeschlossen ist, wird nun bei USB Controller *Unknown Device* angezeigt. Klicke ich dann auf Eigenschaften steht unter Gerätestatus, das Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es einen Fehler gemacht hat (Code 43). 
   Offensichtlich besteht irgendwo ein Treiberproblem, also habe ich automatisch nach aktuellen Treibern suchen lassen - erfolglos. Der zeigt an, das Gerät verwendet den optimalsten Treiber.  
   Daraufhin habe ich mir ein Programm, nennt sich _Driver Detective_ runtergeladen, welches mir sämtliche Treiber überprüft hat. 
   Und tatsächlich es zeigte an, dass mein USB universeller Hostcontroller nicht mehr aktuell sei, wie auch der Chipsatz PCI-Express Root Port 29C1 und der SMBus Controller. Offensichtlich also generell veraltete Chipsatztreiber. Problem ist nur wenn das Programm die nötigen Treiber aktualisieren soll, dann muss ich erst einen Aktivierungsschlüssel kaufen, obwohl es doch diese Treiber offensichtlich freizugänglich im Internet gibt - wie Affig bitte!!

   Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich die besagten Chipsatz bzw. die USB HostController Treiber nicht finde. Habe schon mit Hilfe von Google versucht diese zufinden, doch ich kriege da hautpsächlich nur Links zu Foren, wo keine richtige Problemlösung angeboten wird oder generell keine direkten Links wo dieser Treiber herunterzuladen ist.
   Deswegen meine Frage, kennt ihr ein Freeware Tool womit man genauso einen Scan seiner Treiber veranlassen kann und noch wichter, dass gleichzeitig neuste Treiber automatisch geladen werden?

   Ich besitze das Gigabyte P35 DS3R Mobo und wie gesagt die auf der Gigabyte Homepage angebotenen Treiber sind veraltet.
   Danke schonmal für Antworten

   Gruß
   veilchen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

Die Board mit nem P35 im Namen haben immer einen Intel P35 Chipsatz. Das wären dann diese Treiber hier: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&ProdId=2842&lang=deu   

 beim installieren einfach alles bestätigen, und keine Panik, wenn es ne Weile stehenbleiben sollte - das kann da passieren, geht dann irgendwann doch weiter. Danach dann PC am besten auch neustarten


----------



## veilchen (27. Februar 2010)

Leider immer noch dasselbe Problem. Der Treiber scheint nichts am USB Hostcontroller geändert zu haben, Headset wird wieder nicht erkannt. Ich habe zusätzlich den Life Chat_1.4 Treiber deinstalliert und noch mal installiert - nichts tut sich. Das komische ist ja auch auf der Microsoft Homepage wird ja damit geworben, dass das headset Win7 kompatibel ist^^
 http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/digitalcommunication/productdetails.aspx?pid=006


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

Check auch mal alle anderen Treiber (sound, grafik) und windowsupdates. Ist zB ein USB-Drucker oder so was noch aktiv? vlt. stört der ja auch. Oder auch Dein virenscanner?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Februar 2010)

Es gibt mehrere Gigabyte P35 DS3R-Boards: 1.0 / 2.0 / 2.1
Welches hast du denn?
Gegebenfalls mal die Hersteller Chipsatz-Treiber installieren, nicht die von Intel.


----------



## veilchen (28. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern deine Ratschläge beherzigt habe Herbboy, und es trotzdem nicht klappte, habe ich das Headset zu einem Kumpel gebracht. Der hat noch Vista als Betriebssystem auf seinem Desktoprechner, sowie XP auf einem älteren Laptop. Wir haben es dann bei ihm eingestöpselt, vorher natürlich Treiber installiert. Und sieha da, auf beiden Systemen der gleiche Fehler, Gerät wird nicht erkannt.

 Jetzt bin ich mir sicher, dass beim Headset offensichtlich ein Defekt vorliegt. Ich frage mich zwar wodurch das kommen konnte, weil ich es ja nicht vom Rechner abgestöpselt hatte, während der Installation von Win 7 und auch andere Geräte wie Tastatur, Drucker und Maus gleichzeitig auch am USB hingen.
 Aber da ich noch Garantie auf das Headset habe, sollte der Umstausch theoretisch ohne Probleme von statten gehen.
 Nichtsdestotrotz danke an Euch beide, dass ihr helfen wolltet.  

 Gruß
 veilchen


----------

